# NOBODY can shoot "up" on a 3d course



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes but when 10's are considered high and 300 even and 11 are a bonus then yes you can shoot up


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Its just easier to tally up scores. plain and simple.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

So you heard that to huh?


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

keb73 said:


> That's right..You can only shoot even or down..Say on a 20 target course where 12's are in play as the highest scoring ring(i.e 14s aren't in play)you would have to shoot 240 to be truly even...On the same course with 14s in play as highest scoring ring you would need to shoot a 280 to be even..
> 
> As long as you ain't hitting all the higher scoring rings then you're shooting down my friend..You see...all this shootin up business was instituted to make you feel better about your shooting...
> 
> So don't be so proud when you shoot up unless you clean all targets cause you ain't all that..Field is clearly superior in every way...


Really???? Are you that bored today???


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

jg-xring said:


> Really???? Are you that bored today???


LMAO!!!

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

jg-xring said:


> Really???? Are you that bored today???


This is what I was thinking.

A ten is par for every target. If I get a 12 or 14, then I'm up. If I shoot an 8 or lower, then I'm down. Plain and simple.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

3rdplace said:


> So you heard that to huh?


Ha ha..you know it!!..


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

You guys are just trying to muddy the issue with common sense and logic...Shame on you..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

So all this time we have been doing it wrong for 20yrs, Imigine that.


I consider that 12 ring being in the lower part of ten ring a gamble. So Ill keep saying all tens are even and calling it up or down. Because shooting those 12 can be a good and bad.

Im quessing you shoot for all 12 all the time!:wink:
DB


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

keb73 said:


> That's right..You can only shoot even or down..Say on a 20 target course where 12's are in play as the highest scoring ring(i.e 14s aren't in play)you would have to shoot 240 to be truly even...On the same course with 14s in play as highest scoring ring you would need to shoot a 280 to be even..
> 
> As long as you ain't hitting all the higher scoring rings then you're shooting down my friend..You see...all this shootin up business was instituted to make you feel better about your shooting...
> 
> So don't be so proud when you shoot up unless you clean all targets cause you ain't all that..Field is clearly superior in every way...


That's like saying you can't be under par in golf!

on a 30 target course 10 rings are considered "par" and the x-ring(scored as an 11 in IBO) is considered a bonus point. Thus if you shoot a 301(shooting 29 10 rings and one 11 ring) you are up 1. In your example with the 20 targets 200 is even(10 being perfect score) and then if you shot all 20 x rings you would then be up 40

Somebody mustn't have anything better to do today! LOL!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

So what was even back when there wasn't a 12 or 14? A ten which was the highest score available. So now it would be all 14's in ASA and 11s in IBO. Per that theory as it was told by someone.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> So all this time we have been doing it wrong for 20yrs, Imigine that.
> 
> 
> I consider that 12 ring being in the lower part of ten ring a gamble. So Ill keep saying all tens are even and calling it up or down. Because shooting those 12 can be a good and bad.
> ...


This would imply that I shoot 3d..a fowl game be any measure..A paupers game where camo pants and Timex watches run rampant..No no..I will wear my Eddie Bauer twill pants and Rolex as I'm shooting with the King's men..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I shot a 395 on a maximum 300 course. You should the size of my pencil 

Recent new; "Half the world was blown away by nuclear blast. First, a word from one our wonderful sponsors, Exlax."


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just because you can't shoot up doesn't mean that we can't. I think that if you shoot up for more than 4 hours you should seek help.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

more like your white pants and sprinkling fair dust.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

keb73 said:


> This would imply that I shoot 3d..a fowl game be any measure..A paupers game where camo pants and Timex watches run rampant..No no..I will wear my Eddie Bauer twill pants and Rolex as I'm shooting with the King's men..


If your skarred to come shoot 3d. Just say so! Be carefull you might get your butt handed to you by these ole boys wearing camo pants. Im more of ******* and like these good ole boys in 3d.
DB

PS

Funny thing I notice all those motor homes at these 3d shoots. Buddy has a 1000 acre ranch paid for and four motor homes and beutifull wife and dont need a Rolex watch. Just because they wear camo and drive trucks dont mean they cant afford your Rolex watchs and your Eddie Bauer pants. Dont judge a book by its cover.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

there's that, i guess. timex? does that john cameron sweezy guy shoot 3d? if so he must be in my geezer corps. (pronounced corpse by the POTUS) :wink:

white ducks sound like lawn pin bowling to me...again, only geezers understand white ducks.

i had a rolex...but the cards kept falling out on the floor so i donated it to goodwill.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> If your skarred to come shoot 3d. Just say so! Be carefull you might get your butt handed to you by these ole boys wearing camo pants. Im more of ******* and like these good ole boys in 3d.
> DB
> 
> PS
> ...


Yes..and tell Art we said hi..he good shooter


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

keb73 said:


> Yes..and tell Art we said hi..he good shooter


There you go, one of those good ole boys that aint out to impress nobody. Just living the dream!

Will do!
DB


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Okay Ken spill the beans.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

3rdplace said:


> Okay Ken spill the beans.


Really??..Already??..hmmm...


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah already. DB is going to have a coronary if you don' t explain the experiment.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

3rdplace said:


> Yeah already. DB is going to have a coronary if you don' t explain the experiment.


Well we all love db so I can't have that..Plus he big and he hit hard!!..Will return..


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

:frusty:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3rdplace said:


> Yeah already. DB is going to have a coronary if you don' t explain the experiment.


Im caught hook line and sinker. LOL Thought we had some fancy pants NAA or field shooter posting, LOL

Dont mess with 3ders!

DB


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

keb73 said:


> This would imply that I shoot 3d..a fowl game be any measure..A paupers game where camo pants and Timex watches run rampant..No no..I will wear my Eddie Bauer twill pants and Rolex as I'm shooting with the King's men..


LMBO!!! I appreciate your humor and I caught the sarcasm. Good one!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

The statements in the original post actually came from an archer at a field shoot keb73 and I attended. Unfortunately for him it was said to a few 3D shooters who he thought were field shooters. Which was even funnier that two of them set new state records while whooping his tail!


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> The statements in the original post actually came from an archer at a field shoot keb73 and I attended. Unfortunately for him it was said to a few 3D shooters who he thought were field shooters. Which was even funnier that two of them set new state records while whooping his tail!


I love it when the elitists get their tails handed to them by the good ole boys!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3rdplace said:


> The statements in the original post actually came from an archer at a field shoot keb73 and I attended. Unfortunately for him it was said to a few 3D shooters who he thought were field shooters. Which was even funnier that two of them set new state records while whooping his tail!


Lol. The ppl from around here shoot all disiplines..... It is funny though when we venture into parts they don't know.....shooting shooting we don't care if its 3d ...target.....field....or fita....our area


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3rdplace said:


> The statements in the original post actually came from an archer at a field shoot keb73 and I attended. Unfortunately for him it was said to a few 3D shooters who he thought were field shooters. Which was even funnier that two of them set new state records while whooping his tail!


Gotta love it. Would never bash another venue in archery but love is 3d.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Shoulda told him to put that money where his mouth is. Rolex would be a big shiny target for a lot of 3'drs at 50 yards.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Too funny!! I love it and what alot of those fancy pants archers dont realize is the best of the best in there bubble AKA (REO) got his start in archery from hunting even though he doesnt really shoot 3D but that is just because by his own admission he doesnt judge yardage very well 
He is a machine though good greif!!


----------



## Jareedo (Mar 6, 2011)

I always looked at the 11 ring or 12 ring as being like an X in field or spots for using as a tie breaker or what not. So unless your shooting all x's on a NFAA five spot your not shooting a 300?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ken, I know..... But Field is superior? Come now! I've shot the game. The only thing I can compare 3D and Field with is great company. (Note to me; taking tape recorder - sell to comedian for $$$$$)


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

This is really funny because I have been saying for quite some time that we need to quit with the "us" and "them" mentality and this is a perfect illustration. It was obviously said at a shoot that had people that shoot both disciplines - thay have a name for people like that - Archers. It really doesn't matter what game we play as long as we can play nice together.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

VeroShooter said:


> This is really funny because I have been saying for quite some time that we need to quit with the "us" and "them" mentality and this is a perfect illustration. It was obviously said at a shoot that had people that shoot both disciplines - thay have a name for people like that - Archers. It really doesn't matter what game we play as long as we can play nice together.


:thumbs_up My thoughts exactly..

The original intent of this post was to get a true "gut" reaction to a true conversation that happened over the weekend..The gentleman who said this wasn't a "fancy pants" or anything..actually "country"..but was very opinionated and a braggart to the point of being obnoxious...The kind that likes to here himself talk..Anyways when it was clear that he wasn't gaining ground in _that_ argument he said what I've read so many times on here mostly by anti-3ders.. that he wasn't going to pay X amount to shoot only X amount of arrows..That's lame imo but whatever..

The whole conversation started when some were talking bout how they shot in Newberry..somebody said they shot up and that's when he came over..He began by what I first thought was an honest question about what does it mean to shoot up,..It reality it was a loaded question meant to initiate his argument..I thought "This guy can't be serious"..oh..but he was..Total superiority thing going..

I shoot mostly 3d because it's what rules my area..In fact this was my first field shoot..Besides me taking a beat down by a girl,I liked it a ton..lol.. I would love to see more field shoots close to me..Both are different games but both are fun..So the whole this kind of archery is better than this one is just crazy ..at least that's the way I see it..I mean..it sounded like something Field14 would say..lol..j/k Field..I know you have _truly_ been there/done that..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

keb73 said:


> :thumbs_up My thoughts exactly..
> 
> The original intent of this post was to get a true "gut" reaction to a true conversation that happened over the weekend..The gentleman who said this wasn't a "fancy pants" or anything..actually "country"..but was very opinionated and a braggart to the point of being obnoxious...The kind that likes to here himself talk..Anyways when it was clear that he wasn't gaining ground in _that_ argument he said what I've read so many times on here mostly by anti-3ders.. that he wasn't going to pay X amount to shoot only X amount of arrows..That's lame imo but whatever..
> 
> ...


Fighting comments right there for sure. LOL I dont like it when a 3der says a spot shooter couldnt come shoot 3d. 

Same difference. Archery all the same. 3d you just got to learn how to judge yardage.
DB


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

keb73 said:


> That's right..You can only shoot even or down..Say on a 20 target course where 12's are in play as the highest scoring ring(i.e 14s aren't in play)you would have to shoot 240 to be truly even...On the same course with 14s in play as highest scoring ring you would need to shoot a 280 to be even..
> 
> As long as you ain't hitting all the higher scoring rings then you're shooting down my friend..You see...all this shootin up business was instituted to make you feel better about your shooting...
> 
> So don't be so proud when you shoot up unless you clean all targets cause you ain't all that..Field is clearly superior in every way...


Cool story, Bro.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:ban:

lain:


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> :ban:
> 
> lain:


Do what??..Me??..:angel:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

keb73 said:


> Do what??..Me??..:angel:


 :wink:


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

How many field shooters are there?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

jimb said:


> How many field shooters are there?


One. field14. Now I shall hide.....


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

VeroShooter said:


> This is really funny because I have been saying for quite some time that we need to quit with the "us" and "them" mentality and this is a perfect illustration. It was obviously said at a shoot that had people that shoot both disciplines - thay have a name for people like that - Archers. It really doesn't matter what game we play as long as we can play nice together.


Amen!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

keb73 said:


> :thumbs_up My thoughts exactly..
> 
> The original intent of this post was to get a true "gut" reaction to a true conversation that happened over the weekend..The gentleman who said this wasn't a "fancy pants" or anything..actually "country"..but was very opinionated and a braggart to the point of being obnoxious...The kind that likes to here himself talk..Anyways when it was clear that he wasn't gaining ground in _that_ argument he said what I've read so many times on here mostly by anti-3ders.. that he wasn't going to pay X amount to shoot only X amount of arrows..That's lame imo but whatever..
> 
> ...


Ken, I'm with ya wholeheartedly. I've seen guys talking like that too. Since we went down and shot a round of field last year, we have loved it. We are going to get a range on PAC this year and have a couple shoots.....Hopefully! lol. But it's a blast, and yes I got whooped too.....OF COURSE!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

It's threads like this that make me a sad Panda. I will never shoot up again. Never more


----------

